# Imprintables Warehouse Offers Heat Press Laser Alignment Package



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Heat Press Laser Alignment Package from Imprintables Warehouse provides the tools you need to precisely position and align graphics prior to heat printing, allowing accurate placement on any brand heat press. 

The Hotronix® Laser Alignment System has four flexible laser lights that are independently adjustable and individually operated with the press of a button for efficiently setting left-chest, name and number and other layouts. Featuring a solid steel base with rubber feet and requiring 18 inches of space, the unit is suitable for counter or tabletop use. 

The Layout Alignment Wizard™ included with the system is preprinted with five frequently used layouts and custom rulers. These serve as a guide for laser adjustment when placed on the lower platen.

The package also contains a 3/8-inch by 72-yard roll of heat-resistant thermal tape for securing graphics to a wide range of materials and printing areas during placement and pressing. A thermal tape roll dispenser is included for streamlining application. 

Plus, you get an 18-inch by 20-inch reusable silicone cover sheet for protecting platens and graphics during application. To find out more, go to https://goo.gl/W69N5x.

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign-making supplies. The online selection includes heat-applied graphics and sign materials as well as Stahls’ Hotronix® heat presses. For more information, visit Imprintables Warehouse, or contact them at (800) 347-0068; fax (412)774-2231; email: [email protected].


----------

